# Test video



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n4ct7k8n01jo3qj/2015-03-27-16-08-03.mp4?dl=0


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

yeppers......looks like you got it figured out.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Good candidate for a replacement?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbducky said:


> Good candidate for a replacement?


Just some minor bellies, one or two separations... let it go till it backs up again. I did like seeing the O/S C/O near the end. How long and deep is this line?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Sewer was 107' to the main. The outside clean out was buried, and the ho did not want me to locate and repair it.

I have no idea on the depth, guess maybe 7 to 8 feet deep.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, sometimes you have the money for it, sometimes you don't. One thing I saw is when you popped up out of that real long belly is it looks like a large root invasion on the bottom of the line. Ive seen it before where roots cause a belly. Looks like it's a 4" line. What I've done in the past is use a 4 1/2" three blade cutter to get those real stubborn solid root masses. It'd be a real pain with all those separations, but can be done.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Ran a 6" expanding cutter after the video to clean up the last of the roots. Still had a belly.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I haven't ran one of those expanding cutters before, how are they? Do they generally have enough tension to really scrape the line?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

They do, I think I have a video of an after the expander.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This one, right? http://www.draincables.com/EXPANDABLE_CUTTER_PIN_LOK_p/ec001.htm


It's cheaper than the three blade cutter I used. Because it scraped the sides so hard we'd have to replace the blades every 6-12 main lines, depending on how bad the lines were. I don't remember where the owner got them from, haven't come across them since.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I use the general 3x6


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I like the looks of that. Which General are you using? I've Had a ton of hours behind the ridgid k-750 and spartan 300. Missed out on an awesome deal on a 300 this week, almost $1k less than new, but in new-like condition. Leaning toward the k-750. With a little Jar Head ingenuity I know I can adapt that cutter to work.

I really like the super vee as a drill snake, and picked up an older General sewerrooter T3 for cheap, 3/8"X50' good condition. Need to find a main line machine now. The one thing I don't like about the General cables is how they connect... Ridgid isn't much better, Spartan is great, but a PITA to work with.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a General 91 loaded with a 100' of 5/8" and another 100' in a tire. 

Also have a k39af, k45af, k50 with everything, and a k400 with 75' of 3/8".

Really only use the 91 and k50. The rest is sitting and collecting dust.


----------

